# Official ICS for Galaxy Tab 10.1 Wifi



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

Am I the only one that is getting a bit peeved at Samsung for dragging their feet on deploying ICS for the Gtab 10.1? There is no carrier here to get approval for. I have been trying my hardest to get any bit of information from them on a date for it but Samsung is extremely closed lip on the whole thing.

Anyways sorry for my rant.

If you know of any official information about the release date or the hold up let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

You definitely aren't the only one  there are at least 2 XDA threads full of people complaining, and people complaining about the people complaining







Hang in there, man...it sucks, but I honestly expect that the GTab 2 needs to finish it's initial hype and selling phase before we get the update, so that they can make the most profit off the launch of the new ICS tab.


----------



## Big Red (May 15, 2012)

I talked to samsung tech support a few days back and they were saying althought there is no offical date. It will get updated the month of May 2012. I stoked to hear this information!


----------



## Thepooch (Mar 18, 2012)

Big Red said:


> I talked to samsung tech support a few days back and they were saying althought there is no offical date. It will get updated the month of May 2012. I stoked to hear this information!


sheeit Red may is darn near over lol


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

...over.


----------



## rvonder (Jan 17, 2012)

FWIW (probably not much!) I just had an online chat with a Samsung rep. Here's an excerpt:

You: hi - do you have ANY further info on when we can expect to see the ICS update for the galaxy tab 10.1 wi-fi only? the galaxy tab 10.1 wi-fi only? This is obviously not waiting on any cell carrier.

Agent: I understand that you want to know about the ICS update.

You: yes

Agent: The update will be available within next few weeks but we are sorry to inform you that the information about the release date is not yet available. You will get a prompt on your tab if the update is available for download.

You: it's been promised for months but never appears.

Agent: We apologize for the inconvenience.

You: what does "next few weeks" mean? 3 or 4 weeks is what I think of when someone says "a few"...

Agent: You can expect it within next 3 - 4 weeks. 
_____________
Sure hope he's right... seems like we've been waiting forever. And I can't run something like AOKP because I need a working camera for Skype video chats.


----------



## theRise (Apr 11, 2012)

I hope they've been holding about because it's secretly a 4.1 update.


----------



## cp06 (Mar 13, 2012)

theRise said:


> I hope they've been holding about because it's secretly a 4.1 update.


That would be epic! In my opinion the least they can do. Its still disappointing that i bought this thing right before ICS came out thinking that it would have the ICS in no time. A year later and i'm still waiting. Really more or less for the camera now.


----------



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

I bet the cause of the delay is that they are either trying a different touchwiz for this build or they were having troubles getting the touchwiz that came with the new 10.1's to run at a decent speed. I wouldn't hold my breath for jb coming out soon for ours. At least not until after the new 10.1s get it first.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

If Samsung would just release the Carma binaries so the devs can get the camera working I'd be happy. But until then I'll just have no camera I guess.


----------



## tcs.computergeek (Nov 28, 2011)

I would be happy with the front camera only. For video chats

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bdejong11129 (Dec 4, 2011)

Other than e camera, who cares if Samsung releases ICS. They are now behind by two operating systems. With the recent release of jellybean ( which works well enough for me), getting some overly bloated version of ICS just really doesn't register on my radar.

While I really love the Samsung tab I am seriously considering the new Asus transformer for my next tablet. My brother just bought one and it is very slick. So basically, the galaxy is good and I have been happy with it but very solo. It will go to my wife and I will be sporting something different.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greg tolan (Apr 12, 2012)

I won't be buying another Samsung tablet or phone that is non nexus. I had a Nexus S, have a Galaxy Nexus and have a Galaxy Tab 10.1. The difference in user experience between vanilla android and Samsung's garbage UI along with the piss poor performance with updates really has sealed the deal for me. Being that they had early access to ICS, since they did the Galaxy Nexus, this is inexcusable and we as consumers need to voice our opinions with our wallets. I purchased a Nexus 7 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

It is out as of today, btw.


----------



## gasb00st (May 20, 2012)

the update is here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31500-galaxy-tab-101-ics-update-is-here/


----------

